# What should happen to Posey? *A One Game Suspension* -updated



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

What type of punishment do you guys think would be appropriate for what Posey did tonight? I suppose we'll find out soon enough, but a little conjecture is always fun, right? Personally, I'd throw the book at him. I thought his hit on Hinrich was just terrible, and the two-handed shove of Chandler on the preceding play was also a punk move. I believe he _should_ (but won't) be tossed for the playoffs.

And as a side note, I'm tired of punishments for dirty plays being handed out based on the basis of how injured the receiving player actually ended up (which involves a fair amount of luck) rather than the overall risk factor of the move itself. For example, I bet Posey gets a 1-4 game suspension just because Kirk ended up fine. But if by dumb luck Kirk had come down on his leg wrong and broken his foot or torn a knee ligament (either of which being perfectly possible from this despicable hit), then Posey would surely be looking at a suspension lasting at least through the end of the playoffs. Yet in either case, the original action was the same, so what should luck have to do with anything? ...Hope that made sense.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



> Posey said he did not foul Hinrich out of frustration. He was simply trying to get back on defense, and Hinrich did not see him.
> 
> "He didn't see me, first of all," said Posey, who faces a fine and possible suspension. "So anything like that -- a guy coming from the side -- a collision will happen like that. That's all it was."


He thinks that Hinrich initiated the contact.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



sloth said:


> He thinks that Hinrich initiated the contact.


Like the many opinions on this Bulls board, Posey thinks it's all Hinrich's fault.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



Cocoa Rice Krispies said:


> What type of punishment do you guys think would be appropriate for what Posey did tonight? I suppose we'll find out soon enough, but a little conjecture is always fun, right? Personally, I'd throw the book at him. I thought his hit on Hinrich was just terrible, and the two-handed shove of Chandler on the preceding play was also a punk move. I believe he _should_ (but won't) be tossed for the playoffs.
> 
> And as a side note, I'm tired of punishments for dirty plays being handed out based on the basis of how injured the receiving player actually ended up (which involves a fair amount of luck) rather than the overall risk factor of the move itself. For example, I bet Posey gets a 1-4 game suspension just because Kirk ended up fine. But if by dumb luck Kirk had come down on his leg wrong and broken his foot or torn a knee ligament (either of which being perfectly possible from this despicable hit), then Posey would surely be looking at a suspension lasting at least through the end of the playoffs. Yet in either case, the original action was the same, so what should luck have to do with anything? ...Hope that made sense.


I think it warrents a game or two simply because it was maicious and not a basketball play.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

It'll probably only end up being 1 game, but to me it should be 2 atleast.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*










:naughty:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

at most a 1 game suspension.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

Who cares, it was funny to see Hinrich hit the deck then bounce back up like he was going to do anything other than get knocked right back down.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

A 1-game suspension, but that's PURELY because he didn't really serve much punishment getting a flagrant-2 and getting kicked out of garbage time in a lost cause. If that had happened in the 2nd quarter and the score was close, him getting ejected might have been enough.

To be honest, Posey did calculate the hit. He probably does deserve a 1-game suspension, but I don't know that he'll get anything like that.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

And so we get back to that "tough" topic.

I wanna see someone get into Poseys face...Deng had a perfect opportunity to make a statement.

NOT push him or fight or anything...Just square up and look him in the eyes to let him know WE DON'T PLAY THAT.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

^ Yeah, shame your guys are too soft to do anything about it.



> "He didn't see me, first of all," said Posey, who faces a fine and possible suspension. "So anything like that -- a guy coming from the side -- a collision will happen like that. That's all it was."


Posey knows he did it on purpose. Anyone who watched it knows it was a cheap shot. Posey is just trying to avoid a suspension is all.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



Heated said:


> Who cares, it was funny to see Hinrich hit the deck then bounce back up like he was going to do anything other than get knocked right back down.


Oh yeah! Right on! That was so funny! Hinrich's a ***** and would've gotten totally served by noted badass James Posey. He's the 6th best player on the 2nd best team in the east! Steer clear!

What exactly would Posey have done? Have Udonis Haslem throw his mouthpiece at him? Please. The Heat's supporting cast are a bunch of losers and coat tail riders. Kirk Hinrich is twice the player James Posey is. I almost with he would've swung at him, just to shut people like you up.

The Heat racked up 3 frustration tech's in the closing minutes of game 3. They've already had a guy suspended, and they're about to a see a second player meet the same fate. Miami willl probably win this series because they outclass the Bulls by such a huge margin in terms of talent but their supporting cast does not have the mental toughness or restraint to beat elite teams. No way does this Heat team make the finals, not a chance.


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

i think as long as haslem plays the bulls will beat them lol


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



Heated said:


> ^ Yeah, shame your guys are too soft to do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Posey knows he did it on purpose. Anyone who watched it knows it was a cheap shot. Posey is just trying to avoid a suspension is all.


So soft we've played the 2 seed down to the closing minutes on their homecourt twice, and routed them on ours. Got to say, I am not impressed by the caliber of insight from the Heat posters on our board during this series.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

Kirk should take lessons from Wade and sprawl out on the floor for awhile looking for added attention.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

Posey should be playing for the Miami Dolphin's not the Heat with a move like that. He should get at LEAST a one game suspension.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

Regarding the Posey incident, in his own words:



> *Posey may face suspension*
> 
> By Ira Winderman
> South Florida Sun-Sentinel
> ...


Sun-Sentinel


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

Posey had a history of fouls like this when he was on Memphis.

On the good side, he was the only player on the team with enough sack to deliver a shot like that. It gave us _some_ toughness at least. On the bad side, it actually got to be predictable. If the Grizzlies were down 15+ in the fourth, and the other team made a move to the goal, you knew he would try to lay them out and take the flagrant/ejection.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

Drown the Witch.

That's my solution.

No homer.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

Man, times like last night make me pine for AD. Yeesh, could you imagine what would have happened if he was on our team when that happened? He would have mopped the floor with Posey and saved a little for Udonis Haslem. We're a mentally tough team, but we definitely lost some of that 'don't **** with us' attitude that AD brought that hasn't been replaced yet.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



remlover said:


> Kirk should take lessons from Wade and sprawl out on the floor for awhile looking for added attention.



OH MAN...i was thinking the same thing.

Hinrich should have milked it...for a possibly 2 game suspension.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



rosenthall said:


> Man, times like last night make me pine for AD. Yeesh, could you imagine what would have happened if he was on our team when that happened? He would have mopped the floor with Posey and saved a little for Udonis Haslem. We're a mentally tough team, but we definitely lost some of that 'don't **** with us' attitude that AD brought that hasn't been replaced yet.


You're completely right, and right now I don't see anyone taking AD's role on the team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

Ah come on guys! It was Kirks fault. Posey was running full steam to catch up, if Kirk had not slowed down and got in his way, James would not have lowered his shoulder and plowed into him! No harm no foul!

Seriously even Stu Jackson said Posey had Kirk sized ip all the way down court. In other words he saw what Posey was going to do and it was done right in front of him! 

Suspension and a fine are in order. True, playoffs are about hard fouls, but those occur when the game is in doubt! Not when the other team is 19 pts ahead and it does not occur at the foul line, it occurs near the basket. 

I was glad to see Kirk jump up and start to go at Posey. I was also gald to see Andres step in immediately.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



Heated said:


> Who cares, it was funny to see Hinrich hit the deck then bounce back up like he was going to do anything other than get knocked right back down.


Yeah!!!!! Damn right!!!! Posey sure made Hinrich look like a wimp when he snuck up on him and blindsided him like that!!!

P.S. If you don't think Hinrich will throw down on somebody during a basketball game you are sadly mistaken.

EDIT: I don't think Posey deserves a suspension and I don't think he'll get one. He didn't throw a punch and Hinrich was not in any danger of being seriously hurt. Deliberate and cowardly though it was, it only deserves a fine. Posey revealing himself as a sissified little girl was interesting though.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



futuristxen said:


> Drown the Witch.
> 
> That's my solution.
> 
> No homer.


How do you know she's a witch?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

I think they should leave Posey and Nocioni in a locked room together for about 5 minutes and that would be punishment enough. I think the league will look at it and give Posey a 2 game suspension. The league will definitley suspend him a game at least they need to send a message that cheap fouls like that that could cause an injury and are premeditated are not allowed.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



DaBullz said:


> How do you know she's a witch?


If...she...weighs the same as a duck......she's made of wood. 
And therefore... A Witch!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



ace20004u said:


> I think they should leave Posey and Nocioni in a locked room together for about 5 minutes and that would be punishment enough.


5 minutes? That would be about 30 seconds of activity followed by 4 1/2 minutes of Noc cleaning his fingernails waiting for someone to unlock the door.

Frankly, I was surprised - and irrationally disappointed - that Noc played the level headed teammate. When it happened, and I saw how close Noc was to the play, I thought Posey was about to have a very bad day.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

Thank goodness we have a goon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

FYI, this from Steve Kerr:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...YF?slug=sk-playoffs042706&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

*BONEHEAD PLAY OF THE NIGHT* 

*James Posey* – With the Bulls blowing out Miami in the fourth quarter, Posey took a cheap shot at Hinrich, almost certainly assuring himself a suspension for Game 4. Posey seemed to measure up Hinrich in transition, clothes-lining him with what looked like a hockey check. 

With Stu Jackson in attendance at the United Center, Posey's actions will earn him a phone call on Friday, and in light of the suspensions to Udonis Haslem and Ron Artest, the news won't be good. The league is cracking down on behavior like that, and if Artest was suspended, Posey most likely will be, too. That puts the Heat in a difficult position in Game 4, trying to win a game without its usual starting small forward.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



Ron Cey said:


> If...she...weighs the same as a duck......she's made of wood.
> And therefore... A Witch!



SHE'S A WITCH! BURN HER!


"Just look at that nose...and that floppy hat!"


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

If Posey is out indeed, they should start Deng in place of Malik and see if he can't get going early on, I know in Games 1 & 2 he was slow coming out of the gates but in Game 3 where he was great, I noticed he made an immediate impact the moment he first came off the bench.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



Ron Cey said:


> 5 minutes? That would be about 30 seconds of activity followed by 4 1/2 minutes of Noc cleaning his fingernails waiting for someone to unlock the door.
> 
> Frankly, I was surprised - and irrationally disappointed - that Noc played the level headed teammate. When it happened, and I saw how close Noc was to the play, I thought Posey was about to have a very bad day.


Oh man. If Noce gone after Posey, there'd be suspensions all over the place. 

The best part was that Kirk was ready to go after him himself. That's got to give Posey a pause.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

There has to be a new avatar opportunity for ViciousFlogging here.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



ace20004u said:


> SHE'S A WITCH! BURN HER!
> 
> 
> "Just look at that nose...and that floppy hat!"


"They put those on me!"

"No we didn't! We didn't. Okay, we did do the nose."


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

"She turned me into a newt!"

"A newt?"

'Well...... I got better."


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



> Posey said he did not foul Hinrich out of frustration. He was simply trying to get back on defense, and Hinrich did not see him.
> 
> "He didn't see me, first of all," said Posey, who faces a fine and possible suspension. "So anything like that -- a guy coming from the side -- a collision will happen like that. That's all it was."


It was obviously Hinrich's fault as he was once again overdribbling.

Posey obviously did none of the following
1. Stare Kirk down all the way running down the court
2. Catch up to him and slow down so he was running at even speed
3. Slide in sideways
4. Lower his shoulder into the side of him

Even Riley admitted it in the post-game press conference. Posey is actually going to deny that it wasn't a foul out of frustration? He must be taking lessons from the Glove. Admit it was a stupid thing to do and it likely would be a 1-game suspension.

Won't see you now untilgame 6 IMO. If throwing a mouthpiece garners a 1 game playoff suspension (I actually thought it was excessive unless he actually hit the ref, player, or someone in the crowd), then this should be worth two games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

FWIW

The Bulls guards do try to draw fouls when going up court by doing sudden stops and getting an opponent to run into them. The TV commentators in many games have noted this.

Posey obviously took out his frustration and went over the line.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



remlover said:


> Kirk should take lessons from Wade and sprawl out on the floor for awhile looking for added attention.


Embellish contact to force the refs to call a foul, sure. The entire team needs a lesson in that outside of Othella.

I don't ever want to see Kirk turn into a whiny b****.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



DaBullz said:


> FWIW
> 
> The Bulls guards do try to draw fouls when going up court by doing sudden stops and getting an opponent to run into them. The TV commentators in many games have noted this.


Definitely they do this. Duhon in particular, but Hinrich and Gordon as well.

But that isn't what happened in the specific play when Posey clobbered Hinrich. Hinrich was point man on a fast break. He was going full throttle, not changing pace to draw contact. 

It was cowardly, to be sure. But not suspension worthy.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

after watching it live and then countless times on the nba postgame highlights and espn news, posey not only dropped the shoulder, but hesitated right before as to get correct position and _perfect timing_ on the hit. _all in front of stu jackson who saw posey sizing up kirk before he did it._

if the nba wants to be taken seriously in matters like this then posey should be suspended one game. it was a dirty, thug move in which kirk could have seriously been hurt. thank god he wasn't.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

Again, this wasn't a hard foul across the arms on a guy going in for a layup. It wasn't one of Shaq's vicious elbow-clearing moves: there is no basketball-related explanation for what Posey did and therefore he deserves and will get a suspension.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

I would've said no suspension if he had just leveled Kirk when the two were going at each other. It's hard foul but it's part of the game. Posey jogged behind Hinrich staring him down and then came from behind with a shoulder tackle remnisicent of the Ultimate Warrior. In my mind it's the difference between murder and pre-meditated murder. Posey had the idea while he was running down the court and then delivered a cheap shot. Artest got one game for a retaliation shot. Haslem got one for throwing his mouth piece and Mr. Stu Jackson didn't sound too pleased when Sager interviewed him. My guess is 1 game but it could go 2.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



Ron Cey said:


> Definitely they do this. Duhon in particular, but Hinrich and Gordon as well.
> 
> But that isn't what happened in the specific play when Posey clobbered Hinrich. Hinrich was point man on a fast break. He was going full throttle, not changing pace to draw contact.
> 
> It was cowardly, to be sure. But not suspension worthy.


In light of the NBA's suspension of Ron Artest for doing far less, it's definitely suspension worthy. The NBA would be inconsistent if they suspended Artest, but not Posey. Posey will be suspended at least one game.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

heat postgame reaction to the foul (second video item). posey is such a *****. 

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

I think the key here isn't the intention that Posey may or may not have had. That's important, as it looked calculated, but more importantly is just that someone can get seriously hurt doing stuff like that.

Artest's elbow to Ginobili's face was basically nothing; no one got hit and nothing happened, but supposedly the logic is that they can't allow that sort of behavior be happening. He didn't even get a technical foul on the floor right then!

If that's the standard and it's an effects-based scrutiny more than an intent-based one, you have to say that Posey gets the one-game suspension.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



mizenkay said:


>


Looks like Riley is sizing up Posey in that pic.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

I could care less whether they suspend James Posey or not, it has little impact on the outcome of next game either way.

BUT...

If I am Stu, and my stated goal is to clean up the thuggery... then Posey gets one game for the hit AND one game for the unrepentant lame denial. Repeat after me.. "you must take responsibilities for your actions". Sounds like I'm preaching to one of my teenage kids, its not the crime that will get you in the deepest trouble, its the complete and total denial after the act.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

IMO he shouldnt get suspended.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



> *Suspension Isn't Likely For Posey Plow On Hinrich*
> 
> 28th April, 2006 - 6:22 am
> 
> ...


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...ension_isnt_likely_for_posey_plow_on_hinrich/

No matter which way you look at it, no possible good could come out of the Posey foul for the Heat.

That wasn't "sending a message." That was showing that the Heat can be beaten mentally. Use this as motivation for Game #4.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

Where is Bill Cartwright when you need him? In the good old days he would have gotten posey with an elbow to the head. Suspension seems like the easy way out to me.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*










any way you slice it, a BS thug move and posey deserves to sit out one game. 

and if stu jackson is now backing down from his literal on air comments about witnessing the intent of the foul, then i don't know what to say.

SUSPEND POSEY!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

Ron Artest should file a compaint... an accidental foul to the face in the course of game deserves a suspension, but a blatant, intentional shoulder tackle does not?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



mizenkay said:


> any way you slice it, a BS thug move and posey deserves to sit out one game.
> 
> and if stu jackson is now backing down from his literal on air comments about witnessing the intent of the foul, then i don't know what to say.
> 
> SUSPEND POSEY!!


I couldn't have said it better myself, he needs a suspension to cool down. What he did doesn't belong on a basketball court, and I think he should have some time to think about that.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

What I find funny is that before this series Miami was saying Nocioni was a dirty player. IMO its a little bit of irony that Miami's role players have proven themselves to be dirty players in their own right and Nocioni was actually the one holding Kirk back after the Posey attack.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



kirkisgod said:


> What I find funny is that before this series Miami was saying Nocioni was a dirty player. IMO its a little bit of irony that Miami's role players have proven themselves to be dirty players in their own right and Nocioni was actually the one holding Kirk back after the Posey attack.


Yeah, it's ironic. People aren't used to see a guy like Noc hustling and playing hard nosed basketball every second he's on the floor, therefore they all seem to agree that he's dirty. He is nowhere near a guy like Bowen in that department in my opinion.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



kirkisgod said:


> What I find funny is that before this series Miami was saying Nocioni was a dirty player. IMO its a little bit of irony that Miami's role players have proven themselves to be dirty players in their own right and Nocioni was actually the one holding Kirk back after the Posey attack.


If you look at the picture closely, you'll see that Nocioni was just copping a free feel.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

Where is Dennis Awtrey when we need him?

First off, I want to make this very clear, I didn't think it was a block in the back. Posey showed good technique in getting his head and shoulder in front of Hinrich's pads. Oh wait. Wrong sport and Hinrich wasn't wearing pads. Never mind.

It was one of the cheapest cheap shots I've ever seen and I'm very old. I was watching the game with my son and when it happened, all I could shout was "What the Hell was that!?!"

No doubt Posey was frustrated (his team was, after all, getting its *** kicked on national TV by a no-name team), but that might have been a very calculated move. If Posey could get Hinrich to throw a punch, regardless of the extraordinary provocation, both would have gotten suspended and the Heat win that exchange big time. I'm sure Noce wanted to take Posey's head off, but he did exactly the right thing. We can't afford to lose either Hinrich or Nocioni, even for a game. Heady move.

My buddy Awtrey, who had little real basketball talent, used to get himself and Jabbar thrown out of games with some regularity. Bulls always won those games and I always laughed when it happened. I claim no moral high ground. This said, if Posey had been just a little more discreet, I'd say no suspension. As it is, he should watch the next game in street clothes.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

It was a cheap shot. He deserves to sit for a game. I wouldn't be shocked either way, though. 

I was at the game last night, and it was great how chippy the Heat got at the end of the game. You could tell they were frustrated and humiliated.

My favorite thing was how quickly Kirk hopped back to his feet and that he stood up for himself. We don't really have an enforcer on this team, but it was nice to see that we weren't intimidated by the larger, veteran Heat club. Maybe it can serve as a turning point for the series.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



T.Shock said:


> Posey jogged behind Hinrich staring him down and then came from behind with a shoulder tackle remnisicent of the Ultimate Warrior.
















Hehe.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

Death by Bunta-Bunta.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



mizenkay said:


>


Riley's look says it all -- "WTF kind of punk move was that?" Wouldn't be surprised if the league doesn't suspend but Riley DNPs....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



mizenkay said:


> heat postgame reaction to the foul (second video item). posey is such a *****.
> 
> http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp


More and more I see these interviews from other teams and realize what a SMART ball club we have. Ben REFUSES to make issues bigger even though baited regularly by the press. Duhon and Sweets are so sharp. Then you watch Posey and Haslem and think..... uhhhhhhhhhh......... ummmm.... Wade is sharp, I'll give him that. He's a class act and an extremely sharp guy. Was also glad to see Shaq was honest about the beating. He'll be a lot stronger in game 4.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

It was definately a cheap shot but some of you are taking this a bit too far. Intent to injure? Let's be honest here, a shoulder check isn't going to injure someone outside of a freak accident. There are quite a bit more things during the course of a normal NBA game that can injure a player then a shoulder check. 

Shaq hits players with more force then that every time he is in the post and god forbid he catches you with an elbow... 

Many hard screens throughout the course of a normal NBA game hit players with more force then a shoulder check. 

Many fouls also have a much better chance of injuring a player then a shoulder check, which really won't outside of a freak accident. Foul someone who is jumping and you run the risk they will land incorrectly and injure something, decent chance of injury but it would be just a simple foul in the course of the game. Same if Shaq accidentally catches someone with an elbow. 

If anyone really thinks that a shoulder check on a well conditioned athlete is an "intent to injure", then this board needs to start requiring IQ checks before people can post. 

However, it was definately a cheap shot. Simply comparing it to Artest isn't fair because well, Artest earned his reputation. If Posey had jumped into the stands previously and attacked some fans then maybe the comparison to Artest would be accurate but since history does matter, you can't simply compare the two acts and give an equal punishment. 

If you commit a crime and you have a history you will likely get a harsher penalty then if you didn't have a history. Artest has a history, Posey does not therefore what might merit a suspension for Artest, might only result in a fine for Posey, and still be fair. Secondly, while both are cheap shots, an elbow to the head is a bit more serious(because it's the head) then a shoulder check. 

Will it warrant a suspension? Only one person knows that, but I wouldn't be surprised either way. I also wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't get suspended and Riley simply benches him for a game. A multiple game suspension is highly unrealistic though.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

Look closely at the pic where Hinrich is falling. Hinrich could have easily broken, or severly sprained his ankle. Posey deserves to sit out the next game. A three minute exile isn't a just punishment.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



Wynn said:


> Riley's look says it all -- "WTF kind of punk move was that?" Wouldn't be surprised if the league doesn't suspend but Riley DNPs....


The look on Hinrich's face isn't posturing either. Just very matter-of-fact-I'll-lay-you-out. Kid has stones.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

The Score just said Posey has been suspended one game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

Good. What a dumba$$.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

excellent!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/news/story?id=2425940


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

You think you guys can get toine to get our next suspension????? Posey is a moron...at first I thought he was just trying to play defense and ran into hinrich cos he is really bad at it...but he did lower the shoulder...We dont lose much with posey...but if you could get toine out there would be addition by subtraction.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How do people say there was no possible injury? Hinrich could have easily broken his wrist if he didn't catch his balance after being pushed.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



mippo said:


> It was definately a cheap shot but some of you are taking this a bit too far. Intent to injure? Let's be honest here, a shoulder check isn't going to injure someone outside of a freak accident. There are quite a bit more things during the course of a normal NBA game that can injure a player then a shoulder check.
> 
> Shaq hits players with more force then that every time he is in the post and god forbid he catches you with an elbow...
> 
> ...


I think most people are upset about the fact that the cheap shot potentially could have resulted in an injury, not that Posey was out to intentionally hurt Hinrich. A foul like is potentially worse than a hard foul on a contested play only because it could and should have been something completely avoidable (same was the case with Haslem throwing the mouthpiece in the direction of the ref. Had he thrown it out of frustration down at his feet, the ref would have T'd him up and that would have been the end of it.

To those who really believe Posey was out to hurt Hinrich, I'd 100% agree with you.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*

Excellent!


----------



## furious styles (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't see how anyone can say that posey was not trying to hurt some one when you pull a stunt like that. i vote that he be fined and suspened for a least one game ..


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Good, he deserves the suspension.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



Wynn said:


> More and more I see these interviews from other teams and realize what a SMART ball club we have. Ben REFUSES to make issues bigger even though baited regularly by the press. Duhon and Sweets are so sharp. Then you watch Posey and Haslem and think..... uhhhhhhhhhh......... ummmm.... Wade is sharp, I'll give him that. He's a class act and an extremely sharp guy. Was also glad to see Shaq was honest about the beating. He'll be a lot stronger in game 4.


I agree. The Bulls are a pretty smart team. Exceptionally smart when you take age into account. Duhon, though I don't view him as more than a good backup point guard, strikes me as a guy who'll make an excellent coach one day.

People piss and moan about the Bulls not being exciting, talented or interesting but I find the current roster extremely likable. And kudos to Skiles and Gordon for saying all the right stuff lately. The Chicago media is jonesing for a rift between those two and, from what I can tell, it's just not there.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: What should happen to Posey?*



VincentVega said:


> Good. What a dumba$$.


Just this once I'm not even going to edit the masked cursing.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

An *** is a donkey, no, or a silly person. I really don't see why it would be offensive... 

TheFreeDictionary.com 

Noun 
*1. **** - the fleshy part of the human body that you sit on; "he deserves a good kick in the butt"; "are you going to sit on your fanny and do nothing?"

arse, behind, buns, buttocks, hind end, hindquarters, keister, nates, posterior, prat, derriere, fanny, rear end, tooshie, tush, seat, fundament, backside, bottom, butt, rump, stern, tail end, tail, rear, can, bum

*2. **** - a pompous fool

fool, muggins, saphead, tomfool, sap - a person who lacks good judgment 

*3. **** - hardy and sure-footed animal smaller and with longer ears than the horse

Equus, genus Equus - type genus of the Equidae: only surviving genus of the family Equidae
equid, equine - hoofed mammals having slender legs and a flat coat with a narrow mane along the back of the neck
domestic ***, donkey, Equus asinus - domestic beast of burden descended from the African wild ***; patient but stubborn
*******, jack - male donkey
jennet, jenny ***, jenny - female donkey
wild *** - any of several plain-colored equine mammals of Asia and northeast Africa 

*4. **** - slang terms for sexual intercourse

****, ****ing, nookie, nooky, piece of ***, piece of tail, roll in the hay, screwing, shtup, shag, screw
carnal knowledge, coition, coitus, sex act, sexual congress, sexual intercourse, sexual relation, copulation, intercourse, relation, congress - the act of sexual procreation between a man and a woman; the man's penis is inserted into the woman's vagina and excited until orgasm and ejaculation occur

dirty word, vulgarism, obscenity - an offensive or indecent word or phrase 

__________________________________________

The On-Line Slang Dictionary 

***** n 1. anything displeasing. "I feel like *** today," would mean that the speaker doesn't feel well. "That car looks like ***," means that the car looks bad. "This room smells like ***." or "This pizza tastes like ***." (Translations are obvious.) Submitted by Caitlin, San Francisco, CA, USA, 25-03-1998. 2. buttocks. ("Nice ***.") -adj 1. Used after an adjective to indicate extremes or excessiveness. ("That was one big-*** fish!" "That's an expensive-*** car!") 

****-end of space* n 1. some location extremely far away. ("Sorry it took me so long to get here. I had to park my car in the ***-end of space.") Submitted by Kevin Schmidt, Winnipeg, Canada, 30-12-2002. 

****-load* n 1. a great quantity. More than a butt-load but less than a ****-load. ("I just ate an ***-load of tacos!") Submitted by Tom Lee, Arlington, VA, USA, 21-02-1997. many or much quantities (related to)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

So in the "words" of Riley, we gave them an old-fashioned muggins-whoopin'!

We kicked their hardy and sure-footed animal smaller and with longer ears than the horse!

*GO BULL!*

Let's kick some more fundament on Sundament!

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Wynn said:


> An *** is a donkey, no, or a silly person. I really don't see why it would be offensive...
> 
> TheFreeDictionary.com
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I know it's horrible ettiquette to quote oneself, but I'm laughing my *** off that *** is *as*teri*s*ked out but that we can learn all bout the birds and the bees without a single auto-edit!

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Personally I'm laughing my glutes off to the description of consenting sexual acts as "sexual congress"

_Hey babe let's nude up for some sexual congress _

Sounds like a good name for a band ..or a saucy new prime time melodrama about sex and politics on the hill


----------

